# 69 gto or not



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi my name is mack and we got a 69 GTO in to work on an we have had all kinds of problems getting parts for it ie the diff cover was the first thing that we found that was not right ,it had a 10 bold and not a 12 bolt in it ,
Then when we whet to do the brake up grade to the rear the seals was not right .All the parts on this car are up side down in this car. i think this might be me due to i am new to this or do i need more info on this car .


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

The 1969 GTO should have a 10 bolt rear end if it is original. The 12 bolt rearend did not come on a GTO till 1970 and you got a 12 bolt when you ordered the 455. You may want to cross reference and double check your parts source if the are giving you 12 bolt parts for a 1969 GTO.


----------



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok we have had a lot of guys come in and give us info on this car and we do not know a lot about it All the help we can get will make things work out for us .i use to Do GM cars from the UK i was a vauxhall opel tech back in the day ,we did not see alot of 
v8s .this build on this GTO is all new to me . You it on facebook
1969 GTO | Facebook
we would like more info on the older cars this might be the way to go older car with todays high tech parts fitted to them


----------



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

what are the weak points on this engine ?
How high can it rev ?
what power will make ?
we would like to know what is the good and the bad thing about this engine
any info will hell 
thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds to me like you and/or your shop should have followed your own advice-*"do your home work before you spend your cash".*


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Pontiacs are torque motors and don't like RPMs stock, 5,000 RPM max.
They only have 4 bolts for the cylinder for headbolts, so don't seal as well as a BBC or the like with 5 bolts.
They have cast pistons, which don't like boosting.

I love the dual side drafts and turbo kit, sweet stuff! Very Euro.
Good luck with the build, don't try to build much boost til you make the motor right, nice for show though.

Best advice, pull the poncho and throw an LSX motor in there, then you can get the 700 HP you are looking for.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

For BIG power with the Pontiac you should consider a custom engine build, just putting all that on a stock GTO 10.75-1 motor is sure to end badly....

With that said, you've obviously put quite a bit of time, $$$ and effort into your turbo setup, you just need to call Jim Butler and order up an IA2 block based stroker motor with all forged internals and some Edelbrock or Tiger heads.


----------



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Sounds to me like you and/or your shop should have followed your own advice-*"do your home work before you spend your cash".*


Yep you are right on this one ,this is all new to me and i am the first one to put my hands up on this .Thans for the info on the project .We have it running with the Emerald EFI and tubo now .We will try to bring you a sound bite soon 
Mack


----------



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Pontiacs are torque motors and don't like RPMs stock, 5,000 RPM max.
> They only have 4 bolts for the cylinder for headbolts, so don't seal as well as a BBC or the like with 5 bolts.
> They have cast pistons, which don't like boosting.
> 
> ...


This set up is more for show than and we only hve 5lbs on it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

bug man nrg said:


> This set up is more for show than and we only hve 5lbs on it


Still, I would rebuild the bottom end with forged pistons running less compression and balance it for sure if you want it to last at all. And a rev limiter is a must!


----------



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok we will set the RPM to 5000 cut of .this car made 144hp when we put it on the dyno before we did any work hope to dyno it this week with the mods


----------



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

We got the car to the dyno and things was going well until the tyre came apart

Pictures by NiZMo1o1 - Photobucket

we will be going back soon 
here is a sound bite of the engine

Pictures by NiZMo1o1 - Photobucket


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When I click your links I get this: "The specified media does not exist".


----------



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry about that it is on facebook under emeraldperformance i hope this works for you


----------



## bug man nrg (Sep 5, 2010)

Here is a quick vid of the project on a dive to the dyno

Welcome to Facebook

we will be doing more on this car when there is more cash to play with :cheers


----------

